# ABS AllStar review (American Barbaque Systems Smoker)



## jmacsbbqshack (Jun 8, 2016)

Guys I love this smoker. I have owned and still own many smoker. WSW, Smokin-it electric smoker, and now this ABS AllStar. Such an easy smoker to use and makes some of the best ribs I have ever made. Hope this helps some who may be in Search of a grill/smoker combo. I have no regrets and as you see am very honest with my review of this smoker.

Let me know if you have any questions as I'll try to be as honest about how it performs and holds up.I got the Stainless Steel version and love it to death.

JMac













barbecue.jpg



__ jmacsbbqshack
__ Jun 8, 2016


----------

